# Oddness with breeder



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

So, I reserved a lovely champagne hedgehog weeks ago, did my research, spent lots of time getting what I needed. I was going to get my hedgehog on Monday, when the breeder contacts me saying that she doesn't want to give me my hedgehog because she's unfriendly. She said she had other females that are ready in a few weeks that she could give me. So, I'm really ticked. I generally like it when I pay a deposit and was contacted last week about picking her up to arrange a time, that I can actually get what I was promised. I checked the ad that she posted on kijiji and noticed that the female that I had was the only non-salt and pepper hedgehog there and that she mentioned that she was expecting other albinos and champagnes. I mention this because I think that this may be the real reason, that she decided to holdback the hedgehog that I wanted because of this. I mean, if socialization was a problem, why didn't she mention this last week? I wish I had contacted a more reputable breeder. What should I do? Cancel with her and count the deposit as a loss and go with a better breeder or just hold on?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

If you made a deposit on that specific baby and she doesn't want to sell you that baby, you should be able to get your deposit back. No?


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Probably. But should I just go with her offer or go for someone else?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds sketchy to me,I think I would look elsewhere.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Sounds sketchy to me,I think I would look elsewhere.


I agree with Larry.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, sounds like the best idea. Wasn't the greatest place anyways, had a lot of nasty dogs. My son's phobic and I'm a full time mom. I'd really rather not go back. Is there some way I can discreetly red flag this person?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Socialization may indeed be the problem and may not have been last week. These babies go through many little stages and can be wonderful one day and grumpy the next. Perhaps baby was grumpy last week and she hoped she would be out of it, or perhaps she just started being grumpy. If this is the case, for her to not want to sell you a grumpy one, shows she wants you to be happy. 

What I suggest is ask if you can meet the baby and make your own decision. If she says no, then something is fishy. 

Would you pm me who this is.


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

Maeg8, I read and PMed you about your other post before I saw this one... please let me know if the one I first mentioned is this one you have had a problem with.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

So, I requested my money back and was told that my deposit was non refundable and that 'if I had a problem with it, I could call her mom'. I had no idea I was dealing with the daughter or son that I had met on my trip up there last time. So, I'm now getting no hedgehog from them, nor am I getting my money back. Buyer beware, don't buy hedgehogs from a woman named Kristen in Melbourne, Ontario.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She was the one who defaulted on the agreement. You should be either getting the baby you chose or your money back. Tell her you will see her in small claims court.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Gee, what a scam. Take people's money, then turn around and say, sorry the baby is not social and I cannot adopt it out oh and the money is non-refundable. Yeh I'd threaten small claims court too. Be firm and get your money back.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with Nancy. If this woman promised you a specific baby you should get that one, or get your money back. Do you have any email correspondences or a paper trail (like did you put your deposit through PayPal)? Because if you do, it would be easier if you have to involve the authorities. You may be uncomfortable with threatening legal action, but just the thought of going to court might make her come to her senses and return your down payment. Also, this woman is practicing bad business and you don't know how many other people she may have swindled out of money, or how many she might in the future if her bad practices go without consequences.


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

How much deposit did you leave? By rights because she went back on the agreement she should return your deposit. However with dogs you can tell the breeder you will take them to a small claims court for the deposit as its a big deposit (£100's) I am not sure if a hedgehog deposit would be worth the court. If you get what I mean....


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If you made the deposit through paypal file a claim and you will win.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Two words...Judge Judy.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I took law class awhile ago so i'm kinda rusty so correct me if I'm wrong. But because SHE went back on the agreement it is not your wrong doing in the least and therefore should return your money because nothing had happened to the baby. It was simply her matter of opinion, and nothing more that stopped you from getting the baby. If she continued to do this to others, she would have a lot of money and not have to breed and sell as many babies which makes it an ill practice. She can also be charged with fraud, if it has occurred more than once, and have her animals taken away which might be a good thing if her house had many unruly dogs. Plus you would protect people in the future from doing business with her and letting her get away with something if it goes a lot deeper than just this one instance.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I thought about small claims, too. And then her mother emailed me and mentioned that her daughter hadn't heard her right on a few things. I called her and she offered my deposit or to hold the baby for me. So, I guess I'm getting two hedgehogs. Well, in a few weeks, so as not to break the bank. Not really my intention, but I've got the space and stuff for them both, so why not?


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

Good to know that it's working out for you, then, because that sounded like a really crappy situation. 
I was going to post to say that I agree that she would be in the wrong and would definitely owe you your deposit back. And sometimes being firm with someone about something and letting them know that you know they're wrong will persuade them to do what they should. Let alone even mentioning legal consequences. Sometimes mentioning legal consequences is all that will work, even. It's sad that that's necessary sometimes.
But anyway, good that it went alright in the end.
And good luck with your new hedgies.


----------

